# Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung



## Thoriig (20. Januar 2014)

*Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollte die erfahrenen Wakü Experten fragen, die schon mehrere Pumpen verwendet haben: Wie hoch ist der Einfluss der Förderleistung l/h auf die Kühlleistung einer Wasserkühlung?

Nach allem was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe ist der unterschied ab 1,5l/minute nur noch messbar. Das würde das ganze Marketing-Gelaber der Hersteller überflüssig machen, weil 80-90l/stunde vollkommen ausreichend sind.

Wozu dann Doppel D5 in Reihe?

vg
Thoriig


----------



## oldsql.Triso (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*

Eine höhere Durchflussmenge sollte nur bedingt der Kühlwirkung entgegen kommen, eigentlich eher kaum. Die großen Radiatoren sorgen dafür, dass das Wasser auf minimal Raumtemperatur gekühlt wird. Ein geringer Durchfluss von ca. 1L/min sollte daher ausreichend sein. Wasser hat lediglich die Eigenschaft die Wärme besser zu transportieren.

Ich habe keine Wasserkühlung, würde mir das aber so sinngemäß verdeutlichen. Zwischen 1L und 100L liegt halt ein Geschwindigkeitsdelta, welches aber dann auch weniger Zeit hat bei den Radiatoren "abzukühlen". Natürlich dürfte es sich auch nicht so schnell aufheizen, aber das Temperaturdelta sollte allgemein bei maximal 3-5°C liegen. 

Das sollte sich lediglich ändern, wenn du den Querschnitt der Leitungen/Schläuche gleichzeitig änderst. Weil dann ist der Strom höher und die Geschwindigkeit. Dann hast du quasi eine größere Transportfläche pro cm und dadurch sollte es auch Kühler werden.

Kann aber auch alles Mist sein was ich erzähle.


----------



## Thoriig (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*

physikalisch gesehen hätte das Wasser im Radiator auch weniger zeit wärme abzugeben. theoretisch wäre dann eine zu hohe Fördermenge auch kontraproduktiv ?


----------



## 4clocker (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*



> Wozu dann Doppel D5 in Reihe?


Weil man´s kann 
Ne keine Ahnung, der größte Effekt mehrerer Pumpen ist wohl ne Ebbe im Geldbeutel.

Ich hab mal mit ner Laing mal Versuche gemacht weil sie mir einfach zu laut war - erst 12, dann 9 und schließlich nur noch 7 Volt.
Vergleichswerte hab ich leider nicht mehr, ist schon ne Weile her. (S775 Q6600)
Bei 9 Volt war sie wesentlich leiser als an 12 Volt, Kühlleistung fast gleich.
Bei 7 Volt war sie wirklich unhörbar und die Kühlleistung war auch nur unwesentlich schlechter als bei 9 Volt.
Die Pumpe läuft derzeitig auch bei 7 Volt und kühlt trotz nem Heatkiller und zwei NexXxos im Kreislauf recht ordentlich.

Von daher muss ich sagen das der Durchfluss völlig überbewertet wird


----------



## Murdoch (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*

Gab's hierzu nicht mal nen extrem test von nem User? Der auch den Rekord knacken wollte bzgl Durchlauf?


----------



## Thoriig (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*

ja. das 1000l thema mit 17 DCs in reihe. ich denke, dass es in diesem bereich nichts bringt.

die frage ist aber, ob zb 60 zu 90 zu 150 l/h einen merkbaren unterschied in der kühlleistung machen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*



Thoriig schrieb:


> Nach allem was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe ist der unterschied ab 1,5l/minute nur noch messbar. Das würde das ganze Marketing-Gelaber der Hersteller überflüssig machen, weil 80-90l/stunde vollkommen ausreichend sind.



Schon bei 1 l/min ist man weit in den Nachkommastellen und somit deutlich unter der Messgenauigkeit der meisten Tests.



> Wozu dann Doppel D5 in Reihe?


 
Wozu eine D5?
Weils sheee macht. Oder weil einige Leute schlichtweg etwas teuereres="besseres" kaufen müssen.




Thoriig schrieb:


> physikalisch gesehen hätte das Wasser im Radiator auch weniger zeit wärme abzugeben. theoretisch wäre dann eine zu hohe Fördermenge auch kontraproduktiv ?


 
Das nicht. Zwar verschlechtert sich der Wärmeübergang im Radiator bei kälterem Wasser - umgekehrt verbessert sich aber der im Kühlkörper. Die kleinere Grenzschicht bei schneller fließendem Wasser bringt im Schnitt immer eine Verbesserung durch höheren Durchfluss.
Der Vorteil wird halt nur sehr schnell lächerlich klein (und ggf. von der Abwärme der stärkeren Pumpe mehr als aufgefressen)


----------



## oldsql.Triso (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*



Thoriig schrieb:


> physikalisch gesehen hätte das Wasser im Radiator auch weniger zeit wärme abzugeben. theoretisch wäre dann eine zu hohe Fördermenge auch kontraproduktiv ?


 
Hätte ich sogar auch gedacht, aber wollte mich nicht zu weit ausm Fenster lehnen 

Zu recht wie ich gerade laß. Merci.


----------



## Sarin (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*

Also wenn man 60L/Std anstrebt reicht das völlig. 
Doppelte Pumpen haben nur einen Zweck: Redundanz! Ob man das mit erhöhtem Lärm im System erkaufen will ist jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## Thoriig (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*

ich dachte, man nimmt zwei d5 um sie jeweils auf 7v laufen zu lassen und so bei weniger geräuschen eine hohe fördermenge zu erreichen.

Interessant fand ich die idee schon. Aber gegenüber meiner Aquastream mit aktuell 90l/h wird man es kaum bis gar nicht merken. Dann lieber noch einen weiteren Radiator einbauen


----------



## BiosShock (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*

Ich hab da nicht so die Ahnung von, aber ist es nicht besser das Waküsystem so weit wie möglich vom PC-Gehäuse weg zu halten. Ich meine Ausgleichsbehälter und Radiator außerhalb?  Die Stauwärme ist doch auch ein wichtiger Faktor. Was mit Last ja noch viel relevanter wird.

Bei machen Gehäusen ist der Radiator in den Deckel eingebaut und werden mit der Abwärme der Gehäuselüfter gekühlt. Ist das nicht suboptimal?

Dann sehe ich immer wieder Ausgleichsbehälter aus Plexiglas. Sollte der nicht aus Metall sein? Vorzugsweise aus Kupfer? Um hier auch eine Möglichkeit der Wärmeabführung zu schaffen?

Nur mal so in den Raum


----------



## Thoriig (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*

ja das ist aber auch Theorie. ich teste aktuell mehrere Möglichkeiten beim 540 Air und werde dazu auch noch ein Review schreiben. die beste In Case nahe Raumtemp habe ich bei der Variante: Hinten, Oben und vorne Raus pusten. So gibt es keine Stauwärme im Case. Das Air 540 hat auch zwei Kammern und so kann man das sehr gut trennen.

Die Röhren AGBs haben meistens einen Fuss&Deckel aus Kupfer. Aber es soll ja auch was fürs Auge sein  ich würde mir keinen vollkupfer AGB (abgesehen vom gewicht) kaufen.


----------



## Joselman (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*

Besser ist ein AGB aus Glas weil der keine Risse bekommt wie die Dinger aus Plastik.  AC hat auch noch welche aus Delrin.


----------



## BiosShock (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*



Joselman schrieb:


> Besser ist ein AGB aus Glas weil der keine Risse bekommt wie die Dinger aus Plastik.  AC hat auch noch welche aus Delrin.


 
Oder noch besser: "transparentes Aluminium" (*ALON*)

...aber wenn denn, mache ich es mir einfacher! Ich klau mir einen Ami-Tarnkappenbomber!!!!


----------



## MaxRink (20. Januar 2014)

Es gibt auch eine Transparente Magnesiumlegierung mit der annähernden harte von Diamanten.


----------



## VJoe2max (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*

@Topic: 
Wie bereits mehrfach angeklungen ist, hat der Durchfluss in einer Wakü bereits oberhalb leicht zu erreichender Werte (ca. 60l/h ist ein gut bewährter Richtwert) kaum noch nennenswerten Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung, wobei sich der Effekt im Wesentlichen auf den Wärmeübergang in den Kühlern beschränkt, denn im Radiator ist der maßgebliche Wärmeübergang derjenige zur Luft und somit deren Strömungsgeschwindigkeit in Bezug auf die Lamellen. Im Übrigen ist die Zeit die eine Einheit Wasser im Radiator verweilt in Punkto Gesamtkühlleistung vollkommen belanglos. Die Wärmemenge die der Radiator abgibt hängt ausschließlich von der  Wärmemenge ab die man einspeist und ist stets genauso groß wie eben  diese. Der Volumenstrom des Wassers hat allenfalls Einfluss auf die Temperaturdifferenz am Radiator - nicht aber auf die Kühlleistung im Sinne der erreichbaren mittleren Wasser- und damit Komponenten-Temperaturen. Um die Kühlleistung zu erhöhen, bietet sich deshalb bei Durchflusswerten ab ca. 60l/h vor allem die Erhöhung der Radiatorfläche oder deren verbesserte Belüftung an. Damit senkt man das gesamte Temperaturniveau - wobei sich auch das irgendwann nicht mehr großartig lohnt. Bis es so weit ist, liegt man dann je nach Konfiguration i. d. R. aber schon bei einem oder zwei MoRa(s) aufwärts und mit viel Fläche kann man auch Lautstärke im Sinne leiserer Lüfter einsparen.

Da in der Überschrift von Förderleistung gesprochen wird, sei noch der Hinweis gestattet, dass die "max. Förderleistung", die gern bei Pumpen mit angegeben wird, für den Einsatz in einer Wakü ziemlich belanglos ist. Pumpen wie die D5, die hier scheinbar große Vorzüge haben, führen in einem geschlossenen Wakü-Kreislauf keineswegs zwangsläufig zu Vorteilen gegenüber Pumpen mit erheblich geringen maximalen Förderleistungen aber geeigneteren Kennlinien. Das Gegenteil ist häufig der Fall. Der Arbeitspunkt in einer Wakü liegt auf der Pumpenkennleine im Regelfall deutlich näher an der Druck-Achse als an der Volumenstrom-Achse im. Die maximale Förderleistung gilt nur für den Fall dass die Pumpe das Wasser durch einen freien horizontalen Auslauf pumpt (also bei einem Druck von Null). Die Förderhöhe zeigt hingegen den maximalen Druck bei einem Durchfluss von Null. Das sind die beiden Enden der Kennlinie. Wie sich die Pumpe im Einsatz verhält, hängt jedoch davon ab, wo sich der Arbeitspunkt auf der Kennlinie einstellt und somit ist deren Form wichtiger für die Bewertung einer Wakü-Pumpe, als die Endpunkte der Kennlinie (wobei die maximale Förderhöhe aus o. g. Grund tendenziell eher Aufschluss über die grundsätzliche Einordnung einer Pumpe in Punkto Leitungsstärke erlaubt, wenn man die Kennlinie nicht zur Verfügung hat).

Die D5 hat eine eher flache Kennlinie und bricht mit zunehmendem Strömungswiderstand des Kreislaufs schneller ein, als z.B eine DDC-1T, die auf der Druckseite dasselbe schafft aber erheblich weniger maximale Förderleitung bietet. Die D5 ist daher eher für Kreisläufe mit wenig Widerstand geeignet. Zwei davon sind aber dennoch auch in großen relativ restriktiven Kreisläufen seltenst notwendig und eher als optisches Gimmick zu sehen, da die D5 trotz der flachen Kennlinie noch zu den vergleichsweise stärkeren Pumpen gehört.  Dass man bei zwei D5 beide runter regeln kann, um auf den gleichen Durchfluss zu kommen wie bei einer, ist zwar prinzipiell korrekt, aber das ist nicht unbedingt immer in dem Maß möglich, dass es insgesamt wirklich leiser wird und zudem wird von zwei Pumpen Abwärme eingespeist, statt nur von einer (auch wenn das in der Regel nicht wirklich ins Gewicht fällt). Von daher kann man das schon vor allem als optisches Highlight ansehen - was ja durchaus legitim ist . Ansonsten spricht lediglich das bereits genannte Redundanz-Argument und der für manche Ohren angenehmere Ton einer D5 im Vergleich zu einer DDC-1T oder einer AS-XT für zwei D5 in Reihe bzw. für die D5 allgemein. Das ist aber ziemlich subjektiv und hat auch viel mit den verwendeten Custom-Deckeln und der Entkopplung zu tun. 

@BiosShock: 
Die Oberfläche eines normalen AB ist vergleichsweise klein und in der Regel nicht aktiv belüftet. Hier kann man auch mit viel Mühe keine nennenswerte Abkühlung erreichen. Zudem ist der Wärmübergang vom Wasser zur Hülle prinzipbedingt äußerst schlecht, da seine primären Aufgaben in der Beruhigung des Wassers für die Entlüftung und in der Bevorratung des Kühlmediums bestehen. Ein transparenter AB erlaubt die visuelle Kontrolle des Füllstands, was hier wesentlich sinniger ist als irgendwelche rudimentären Kühlaufgaben. Was die Werkstoffauswahl für einen AB angeht, kann ich Joselman jedoch nur zustimmen. Plexiglas ABs sind heut zu Tage leider ziemlich rissanfällig, was zwar weniger mit dem Material an sich zu tun, sondern mehr mit dessen Verarbeitung und unterlassener Wärmebehandlung nach der Bearbeitung aber da wird seitens der Hersteller gern gespart - u. A. weil man als Kunde nur schwer die eigentliche Ursache für daraus resultierende Schäden nachweisen kann.

@MaxRink: 
Metalle können  grundsätzlich weder als Reinelement noch als Legierung transparent für sichtbares Licht sein (außer sehr dünne Schichten mit einer oder sehr wenigen Atomlagen). Das ist physikalisch nicht möglich. Der Grund dafür ist die bei Metallen fehlende Bandlücke zwischen Valenz- und Leitungsband für den fraglichen Wellenlängenbereich. Sogar metallisches Glas (eine amorphe Metalllegierung) ist deshalb für sichtbares Licht nicht transparent. Bei anderen Wellenlängen des elektromagnetischen Spektrums sieht´s je nach Metall etwas anders aus (Beryllium ist z.B. ziemlich röntgentransparent).

Eine transparente metallische Magnesiumlegierung die annähernd die Härte von Diamanten hat, gibt es btw auch nicht . Was du meinst ist ein keramischer Werkstoff (z.B. MgAlO), genau wie das in dem verlinkten Artikel gemeinte "transparente Aluminium" aus der StarTrek-Anspielung, welches ebenfalls einen keramischen Werkstoff (AlON) darstellt. Der Unterschied zu Metallen und Metalllegierungen besteht in der Bindungsart der Atome. Metalle weisen immer Metallbindungen (Stichwort: Elektronenwolke) zwischen den Atomen auf, und sind aus o. g. Grund niemals transparent für sichtbares Licht, während keramische Werkstoffe (z.B. Metalloxide) kovalente Bindungen und/oder Ionenbindungen zwischen den Atomen besitzen und durchaus transparent für das sichtbare Spektrum sein können. Keramische Werkstoffe sind im Gegensatz zu Metallen jedoch in der Regel sehr schlechte thermische und elektrische Leiter (speziell Letzteres hat übrigens auch mit der quantenmechanischen Bandstruktur zu tun).


----------



## Thoriig (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*

Ja. zum Thema Sinnigkeit hatte ich das schon vermutet. So spielte ich doch mit dem Gedanken, meine AS XT gegen zwei D5 zu tauschen, obwohl ich trotz eines großen Kreislaufes bei über 90l/h liege. Allerdings ist man mit den Pumpen, so wie einem Schicken Tank auch über 300 Euro los  ..und hat eigentlich keinen Mehrwert.


----------



## 4clocker (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*

@VJoe2max
Kann man dann pauschal sagen das eine hohe angegebene Fördermenge gar nichts über die Leistung der Pumpe aussagt sobald man einen hohen Wiederstand im Kreislauf hat?
(es bringt nix von ner DDC-1T auf ne D5 zu wechseln weil ich drei Düsenkühler im Kreislauf hab)?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*

Kann man.
Wenn dann müsste man auf die maximale Förderhöhe achten - aber das eben auch erst sehr, sehr spät. (Zu beachten ist hierbei noch, dass der Fließwiderstand selbst von der Fließgeschwindigkeit abhängt. Wer etwas restriktives in einen bereits sehr umfangreichen Kreislauf einbringt, merkt ggf. gar keinen Unterschied: Der absolute Widerstand ist bei dem langsamen Wasserstrom klein, relativ zum Rest kaum zu spüren. Ich kann bei mir ne zusätzliche Schnelltrennkupplung zwischenhängen, ohne dass der DFS das auch nur bemerken würde  )

@Vjoe: Du hättest am Ende deiner langen Materialvorlesung wenigstens noch den Bogen von Metallbindungen zurück zur Sprödheit schlagen sollen


----------



## santos (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*

was Vjoe schreibt, hat ja Hand und Fuß, aber immer die ellenlange Texte, dagegen hilft bei mir immer Kaffee und Kuchen


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*

der einzig wirklich sinnvolle grund für zwei pumpen in einem kreislauf ist ausfallsicherheit.


----------



## santos (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*

ich habe auch zwei D5 Pumpen am laufen, die Tage wahrscheinlich drei, aber nicht wegen Sicherheit (wie soll das gehen) bei mir ist der Grund Lärm.


----------



## JaniZz (21. Januar 2014)

Verstehe Gar nicht was die fördermenge mit der pumpen Anzahl zu tun haben soll.

Wenn 1 pumpe mit 5000 rpm läuft fördert sie z.b. 100 L/h
Wenn 3 pumpen auf 5000 rpm laufen, fördern sie doch auch nur 100 L/h ?
Ist doch nur abhängig von der umdrehungzahl der pumpen und durchfluss Widerstand des systems oder nicht?


----------



## santos (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*

oder nicht, Druck und Widerstand spielt dann eine Rolle.
oder anders gedacht 1Pumpe bei 100% 60l/h bei 60% 32l/h
                            2 Pumpen bei 100% 90l/h und bei 60% 60l/h als Beispiel


----------



## JaniZz (21. Januar 2014)

Ne macht kein Sinn in meinen Augen...
Erklär mal wie du mit 2 pumpen mit gleich Leistung mehr Druck erzeugst wenn sie in ein SYstem hintereinander laufen


----------



## santos (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*

eigentlich einfach, 2 Pumpen erzeugen mehr Druck als eine. Mehr Druck=höhere Fließgeschwindigkeit. Allerdings heißt das nicht, das zwei Pumpen den Druck verdoppeln, macht ca. 1/3 Mehrleistung aus.


----------



## JaniZz (21. Januar 2014)

Für mehr Fluss Geschwindigkeit braucht man mehr Drehzahl, heisst mehr Power der pumpe.
Komm da nicht ganz hinter, aber ok will das jetzt auch nicht vertiefen.
Ich mach mir mal in Ruhe Gedanken darüber


----------



## santos (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*

was erzeugst Du denn mit mehr Drehzahl, Power oder Druck? Power = Leistung und aus der erfolgt mehr Druck=Fluss/Fließgeschwindigkeit, man spricht auch von Strömungsgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## JaniZz (21. Januar 2014)

Hast du mehr Drehzahl wenn du zwei pumpen dran hast? 
Nein oder? 

Hier mal erklärt und ich habe recht. 

Durch das in Reiheschalten von Pumpen, wird die Förderhöhe H erhöht. Die einzelnen Förderhöhen der Pumpen werden im Diagramm bei gleichbleibendem Förderstrom vertikal addiert.
Bei zwei identischen Pumpen verdoppelt sich somit die Förderhöhe H und der Förderstrom Q bleibt gleich.

Förderstrom Q ist l/min

Förderhöhe H ist:
Eine Pumpe transportiert Flüssigkeiten von A nach B und überträgt dabei nutzbare Arbeit, also kinetische Energie, auf ein Fördermedium.

Die produzierte nutzbare Arbeit der Pumpe muss dabei so groß sein, dass das Gewicht des Fördermediums und die Strömungswiderstände im Heizungssystem bei einer bestimmten Druchflussmenge überwunden werden.


----------



## VJoe2max (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> @Vjoe: Du hättest am Ende deiner langen Materialvorlesung wenigstens  noch den Bogen von Metallbindungen zurück zur Sprödheit schlagen sollen



Besser nicht - will ja santos keine Koffein-Überdosis oder gar einen Zuckerschock bescheren  . 
Nein - es gibt auch sehr spröde Metalle und andreseits auch keramische Werkstoffe die sich unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen dauerhaft verformen lassen. Von daher würde das ein wenig zu weit gehen und ich hatte mich ja ohnehin schon wieder zu langatmig ausgelassen. 

@JaniZz: Mach dich mal schlau über den Unterschied zwischen Strömungspumpen und Verdrängerpumpen, dann wird dir ein Licht aufgehen. Alle Wakü-Pumpen sind Kreiselpumpen und somit Vertreter der erstgenannten Gattung .


----------



## Thoriig (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*

Durch Hintereinanderschaltung mehrerer Kreiselpumpen addiert sich der Förderdruck, durch Parallelschaltung die erzielbare Fördermenge. Drehzahländerungen der Pumpen verändern sowohl die Fördermenge als auch den Druck und damit die Leistungsaufnahme.


----------



## Kurry (22. Januar 2014)

Als bekennender 3xD5 Nutzer will ich auch mal meinen Gedankengang schildern: 

Zunächst drossel ich generell alles was sich dreht auf ein Minimum, so auch die Pumpe. Da mein Kreislauf doch recht restriktiv ist, ist der Durchfluss mit einer Pumpe schon recht nah am unteren Bereich von dem was empfohlen wird. Mit 2 Pumpen komme ich dann auf einen Wert von 90 l/h. Die dritte Pumpe, ist allein für die Optik da, denn zwei Pumpen und 90 l/h reichen aus.

Warum ich nicht zur (druck)stärkeren DDC gegriffen habe? Zunächst mal natürlich der Optik wegen, aber auch aufgrund der Geräuschcharakteristik. Die D5 lässt sich auch super entkoppeln, da bedarf es nichtmal eines dicken Shoggys, ein dünner Schwamm reicht.


----------



## Agr9550 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*

Hab 2 ddc und die 2te hab ich nur aus dem grund,falls mir eine ausfällt hab ich wenigstens noch eine die weiter pumpt
Optisch is ne 2pumpe sicher schön aber nur mit einzelnen topcover oder einem schönen (der aquacomp. überzeugt da nicht gerade  )

zu der geräusch sache: sag ich besser nichts,den ich schein nen mega gehörschaden zuhaben,denn ich hör die dinger ned laufen selbst wenn alle lüfter aus sind und mit dem ohr auf den pumpen lieg...


----------



## JaniZz (22. Januar 2014)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> @JaniZz: Mach dich mal schlau über den Unterschied zwischen Strömungspumpen und Verdrängerpumpen, dann wird dir ein Licht aufgehen. Alle Wakü-Pumpen sind Kreiselpumpen und somit Vertreter der erstgenannten Gattung .



Und noch immer hab ich recht.
Hinter einander schalten von kreiselpumpen erhöht nicht die fördermenge sonder nur den Druck und damit die förderhöhe.

Aus Wikipedia:
Durch Hintereinanderschaltung mehrerer Kreiselpumpen addiert sich der Förderdruck, durch Parallelschaltung die erzielbare Fördermenge. Drehzahländerungen der Pumpen verändern sowohl die Fördermenge als auch den Druck und damit die Leistungsaufnahme. 

Ein erzählen wollen, aber selbst nicht schlau gemacht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Januar 2014)

@JaniZz:
Du vergißt was nach den Pumpen noch kommt:
Niedriger Druck + hoher Fließwiderstand = niedriger Durchfluß
Hoher Druck + hoher Fließwiderstand = höherer Durchfluß


----------



## JaniZz (22. Januar 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @JaniZz:
> Du vergißt was nach den Pumpen noch kommt:
> Niedriger Druck + hoher Fließwiderstand = niedriger Durchfluß
> Hoher Druck + hoher Fließwiderstand = höherer Durchfluß



Das widerspricht sich...
Hoher Druck entsteht nur bei hohem fließwiderstand.

Halt mal die Hand vor den wasserhahn während der aufgedreht ist.
Dann kommt weniger raus und der Druck ist höher.
Nimmst du die Hand weg, ist der Druck niedriger und der durchfluss höher.

Und nochmals.... Reden wir alle einander vorbei? Komme mir vor wie sheldon cooper 

Der höchste Druck wird bei einer Kreiselpumpe bei Fördermenge Null erzeugt. Das ist dann der Fall, wenn die Pumpe gegen einen geschlossenen Schieber fördert. Kombiniert mit der Kennlinie des angeschlossenen Rohrnetzes ergibt sich der Arbeitspunkt als Schnittpunkt von Pumpen- und Rohrnetzkennlinie. Durch Hintereinanderschaltung mehrerer Kreiselpumpen addiert sich der Förderdruck, durch Parallelschaltung die erzielbare Fördermenge. Drehzahländerungen der Pumpen verändern sowohl die Fördermenge als auch den Druck und damit die Leistungsaufnahme. Affinitätsgesetze: Q~n; H~n²; P~n³.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Januar 2014)

Jetzt bringst du aber was durcheinander:
Wen ich mit der Hand den Wasserhahn zuhalte steigt der Druck weil ich die Öffnung verkleiner und so den Widerstand erhöhe > Wir reden hier aber von unterschiedlichem Fließdruck bei gleicher Öffnung.


Beispiel an deinem Wasserhahn:
100% offen und 4bar Wasserdruck ergibt einen schönen satten Wassersstrahl.
100% offen und nur 1bar Wasserdruck ergibt einen sehr kleinen mageren Wasserstrahl.

Bei der Wakü ist da nicht anderst außer das wir hier viel kleiner Fließdrücke haben.

Ich bin gelernter Sanitär-/Heizungsmonteuer und weiß von was ich rede.


----------



## Thoriig (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*

zurück zu eigentlichen frage. Verstärkt eine zweite Kreiselpumpe in Reihe den Druck oder bleibt er durch die Synchronisation gleich?  Wenn nicht, würde die Fördermenge ja nicht steigen.

Der Widerstand ist ja bei einem Vergleich eine Konstante, wie auch Querschnitt, Medium, und Länge.


----------



## Murdoch (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*

Du hast 4 bar wasserdruck bei offenen Hahn? :eek:


----------



## Kurry (22. Januar 2014)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Und nochmals.... Reden wir alle einander vorbei? Komme mir vor wie sheldon cooper
> .



Leider hast du nur gar kein Plan. Deine Vorredner haben alles richtig erklärt.

Wenn du so überzeugt bist, schalte doch 2 Pumpen hintereinander und sieh, wie sich der Durchfluss verändert.

@Thoriig
Der Druck erhöht sich und damit auch dein Durchfluss.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Januar 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Du hast 4 bar wasserdruck bei offenen Hahn? :eek:


Im Haus selber nicht da ein Druckreduzierventil den Netzdruck (sofern genug Netzdruck vorhand) mindert, aber ein Gartenhahn hat normalerweise den Netzdruck und der kann sofern das Haus nicht auf Hügel/Berg/Anhöhe steht bis zu 10bar Ruhedruck haben.

Die bis zu 10bar Ruhedruck im Netz sind auf die Schweiz bezogen und ich weiß nicht wie das bei euch in Deutschland ist.


----------



## santos (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*

ich erkläre das mal so, mein System so wie es aufgebaut ist, ist eine Durchflussbremse hoch 3. Wenn ich nur eine Pumpe einsetze, habe ich einen Df von 90l/h bei 100% Leistung = 4356 rpm. Bei dieser Einstellung wird die Pumpe auf Dauer unerträglich laut (mein empfinden) also wird sie auf 50% gedrosselt, das ist ein Bereich, bei der ich sie kaum noch höre. Bei 50% Leistung hat sie aber nur noch einen Df von 32l/h was ja eigentlich an der Grenze des noch machbaren ist. Mir ist das aber zu knapp, also habe ich eine zweite Pumpe eingesetzt. Diese auch auf 50% gedrosselt. Nun zeigt mir mein Dfm einen Durchfluss von  60-65l/h je nach Wassertemperatur, an.
Da ich ein sehr bequemer Mensch bin, habe ich mich für die D5 USB Pumpenmechanik von AC entschieden. Ist zwar nicht gerade billig, dafür brauche ich mich um nix mehr kümmern und kann mit der Software spielen, wenn ich etwas ändern möchte.

@JaniZz
was für eine Pumpe nutzt Du?


----------



## Thoriig (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*

10 Bar ruhedruck habe ich vielleicht nach einer halben Kiste Weizen, aber sicherlich nicht auf dem Gartenhahn


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*



JaniZz schrieb:


> Das widerspricht sich...



In der Tat widerspricht sich hier jemand. Nämlich du:



> Hoher Druck entsteht nur bei hohem fließwiderstand.
> 
> ... Durch Hintereinanderschaltung mehrerer Kreiselpumpen addiert sich der Förderdruck,
> ...



Einmal hängt der Druck also allein vom Widerstand ab, später steigt er dann allein durch die Anzahl der Pumpen?
Denk mal drüber nach, dein Fehler ist eigentlich offensichtlich.




Thoriig schrieb:


> zurück zu eigentlichen frage. Verstärkt eine zweite Kreiselpumpe in Reihe den Druck oder bleibt er durch die Synchronisation gleich?  Wenn nicht, würde die Fördermenge ja nicht steigen.
> 
> Der Widerstand ist ja bei einem Vergleich eine Konstante, wie auch Querschnitt, Medium, und Länge.


 
Der absolute Widerstand ist nicht konstant, sondern von der Fließgeschwindigkeit abhängig. Die wiederum von der Kennlinie der Pumpe. Und diese wiederum verschiebt sich für ein in Reihe geschaltetes Paar nach oben - doppelter maximaler Druck, gleiche Fördermenge bei minimalem Druck. Der Rest irgendwo dazwischen. In der Praxis verschiebt sich das Gleichgewicht bei Zuschalten einer zweiten Pumpe wie folgt:
1. Der erzeugte Druck verdoppelt sich
2. mangels Widerstand steigt sofort die Fließgeschwindigkeit deutlich und der Druck sinkt wieder
3. mit steigender Fließgeschwindigkeit steigt der Widerstand
4. und damit der Gegendruck, den die Pumpen überwinden müssen
5. solange, bis ein neues Gleichgewicht zwischen Gegendruck und Druck besteht.
Dieses liegt typischerweise bei einem deutlich höheren Durchfluss und etwas höherem Druck.
(für eine grobe Abschätzung dürfte es bei Wasserkühlungen zulässig sein, einfach den Durchfluss für die pro Pumpe halbierte Förderhöhe an der Kennlinie abzulesen und die einhergehende Widerstandserhöhung zu vernachlässigen)


----------



## JaniZz (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*

Also ist das in der praxis nicht richtig was auf dirversen seiten u.a. Wiki steht falsch? 

Ich benutze eine aquastream XT ultra.

würde es gerne ausprobieren, aber ich brauch keine 2. pumpe und nur dafür bestell ich auch keine^^


----------



## Thoriig (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*

ich denke, es ist nur nicht ausführlich erklärt. Was ruyven_macaran erklärt hat, klingt logisch nachvollziehbar.

mein Denkfehler war, dass der Widerstand keine Konstante ist und sich durch die zweite Pumpe ebenfalls verändert. Deswegen ist das Leistungsplus nicht linear.

Also machen zweit Pumpen sehr wohl sinn, bei großen Kreisläufen wenn man nicht zwischen 60 und 90l/h liegt. Andere Gründe wären Silent, Optik, zu viel Geld, Förderung der Branche und Spass an Bastelei.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*



JaniZz schrieb:


> Also ist das in der praxis nicht richtig was auf dirversen seiten u.a. Wiki steht falsch?



Was auf Wiki steht, ist schon richtig. Aber das, was da nicht steht (nämlich die Wirkung eines doppelten maximalen Druckes in einem gleichbleibenden Kreislauf), hast du dir falsch dazu gedacht.




Thoriig schrieb:


> Also machen zweit Pumpen sehr wohl sinn, bei großen Kreisläufen wenn man nicht zwischen 60 und 90l/h liegt. Andere Gründe wären Silent, Optik, zu viel Geld, Förderung der Branche und Spass an Bastelei.


 
Bei 30-60 l/h würde ich das zumindest auf "kann Sinn machen" einschränken und bei "silent" muss man ggf. im Einzelfall gucken. Der Druck einer Kreiselpumpe sinkt nicht linear mit der Drehzahl, sondern deutlich stärker. Umgekehrt addieren sich zwar auch Geräusche und Vibrationen von zwei Pumpen nicht zwingend direkt, aber ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass zwei Pumpen bei gleichem Durchfluss auch lauter sein können, als eine einzelne. (Spätestens bei einer Schwebung hat man Spaß)


----------



## santos (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*

interpretiere ich Schwebung = schweben richtig? Das wäre bei dieser Bauweise etwas schwierig. Alleine schon wegen besseren Hälfte, die direkt neben mir am Computer arbeitet, muss alles leise sein. Das darf nix heulen, fiepsen oder brummen.


----------



## Kurry (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> aber ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass zwei Pumpen bei gleichem Durchfluss auch lauter sein können, als eine einzelne. (Spätestens bei einer Schwebung hat man Spaß)



Jain. Die eine Pumpe muss ja schneller drehen um den Durchfluss von Zweien zu schaffen. Bei meiner D5 zumindest verändert sich die Geräuschcharakteristik und ich nehme das als störender wahr, auch wenn es nicht zwingend "viel" lauter ist (es ist aber auch lauter).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*



santos schrieb:


> interpretiere ich Schwebung = schweben richtig?


 
Schwebung


----------



## santos (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*

aahhhh......vielleicht finde ich ne Stelle, wo ich schweben mit einbinden kann....hihihi


----------



## Thoriig (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*

Einfach erklärt: Wenn meine Tochter Schreit und meine Frau auf ähnlicher Frequenz Meckert kommt es zu  Interferenzen und ich verstehe meine Frau nicht mehr, weil das Ohr nur noch einen "Mischton" wahr nimmt.


----------



## santos (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*

verstehe, dann habe ich gar kein Tinnitus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*



Thoriig schrieb:


> Einfach erklärt: Wenn meine Tochter Schreit und meine Frau auf ähnlicher Frequenz Meckert kommt es zu  Interferenzen und ich verstehe meine Frau nicht mehr, weil das Ohr nur noch einen "Mischton" wahr nimmt.


 
Eigentlich gehts genau um das Gegenteil:
Wenn Tochter und Frau zeitgleich schreien und die eine noch etwas schneller redet, als die andere, dann wirds richtig störend, weil sie durch die leichte Verschiebung garantiert irgendwann exakt im Chor brüllen und sich die Lautstärke ~addiert.
Schreit nur eine, wird es nicht annähernd so laut - selbst wenn sie die gleiche Körpermasse/Stimmgewalt hat, wie die beiden anderen zusammen.


----------



## JaniZz (22. Januar 2014)

Kurry schrieb:


> Jain. Die eine Pumpe muss ja schneller drehen um den Durchfluss von Zweien zu schaffen. Bei meiner D5 zumindest verändert sich die Geräuschcharakteristik und ich nehme das als störender wahr, auch wenn es nicht zwingend "viel" lauter ist (es ist aber auch lauter).



Das ist ja noch sinnloser... das ist ein Kreislauf und wenn pumpe 2 schneller dreht als pumpe 1 um den durchfluss zu erhöhen, bremst pumpe 1 das ganze dann wieder aus weil sie ja langsamer läuft.

Ich versuche echt eure Denkweise zu verstehen aber komm da nicht ganz hinter


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Januar 2014)

Thoriig schrieb:


> 10 Bar ruhedruck habe ich vielleicht nach einer halben Kiste Weizen, aber sicherlich nicht auf dem Gartenhahn


Darum hab ich ja geschrieben "bis zu 10bar" > ist sehr unterschiedlich von Ort zu Ort und selbst das innerhalb einer Gemeinde:
Ich kenn Orte an dennen brauchst du keine Druckreduzierventile im weil das Netz selber nur 3-4 bar hat, aber ich kenne auch Orte an dennen ist der Netzdruck so gering das man Druckerhöhungsanlagen einbauen mußten.

Die 10bar sind einfach das Maximum was vom schweizer Gesetzgeber am Hausanschluß zuläßig ist.

@JaniZz: Eine einzelne Pumpe braucht eine viel höhere Drehzahl damit sie die Leistung von zwei Pumpen erreicht > so ist es gemeint.


----------



## santos (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*

@janiZz
genau falsch verstanden, ich denke mal es ist so gemeint. Um die gleiche l/h zu erreichen muss eine Pumpe schneller drehen als zwei. Oder eine Pumpe braucht mehr Leistung um gleiches, wie zwei zu erreichen.
zu spät, schon erklärt


----------



## JaniZz (22. Januar 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Darum hab ich ja geschrieben "bis zu 10bar" > ist sehr unterschiedlich von Ort zu Ort und selbst das innerhalb einer Gemeinde:
> Ich kenn Orte an dennen brauchst du keine Druckreduzierventile im weil das Netz selber nur 3-4 bar hat, aber ich kenne auch Orte an dennen ist der Netzdruck so gering das man Druckerhöhungsanlagen einbauen mußten.
> 
> Die 10bar sind einfach das Maximum was vom schweizer Gesetzgeber am Hausanschluß zuläßig ist.
> ...



Ja hab's jetzt verstanden wie es gemeint war.
Trotzdem, der durchfluss l/h ist von der Drehzahl des schaufelrads anhängig.
Wenn eine  pumpe mit 1300 1/min läuft schafft sie 60 l/h.
Wenn zwei pumpen hintereinander geschaltet mit 1300 1/min laufen, schaffen sie 80 l/h ? 

Immer noch ein Riesen Fragezeichen 

Ganz doof gefragt...

Mit was verbindest du Leistung? 
Druck bar oder Durchfluss Geschwindigkeit l/h.
Das sind zwei Paar Schuhe.

Edit: Leistung wird immer in Watt angegeben.
Also ist die Drehzahl nur ein Faktor und nicht die Leistung einer pumpe. 
Arbeit/Zeit=Leistung


----------



## Kurry (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*



JaniZz schrieb:


> Das ist ja noch sinnloser... das ist ein Kreislauf und wenn pumpe 2 schneller dreht als pumpe 1 um den durchfluss zu erhöhen, bremst pumpe 1 das ganze dann wieder aus weil sie ja langsamer läuft.
> 
> Ich versuche echt eure Denkweise zu verstehen aber komm da nicht ganz hinter


 
Selbst wenn die zweite Pumpe langsamer dreht als die Erste, ist der Durchfluss insgesamt höher als nur mit einer. Selbst eine ausgeschaltete Pumpe bremst quasi gar nicht. Wenn ich auf einem Tandemfahrrad sitze und der vor nichtmehr kann und weniger stark mittritt bin ich trotzdem schneller, als wenn ich nur alleine trete.


----------



## Thoriig (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*

hmm meine Eltern fahren Tandem Räder und ich denke, der vergleich passt net.

Wenn ein Motor auf den Tandem nicht läuft, ist der zweite schnell alle


----------



## santos (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*

@JanitZz
wenn Du noch andere Beispiele brauchst, einfach ansagen. Aber mal ehrlich was wird das, ich "bezweifel heute mal alles"


----------



## JaniZz (22. Januar 2014)

santos schrieb:


> @JanitZz
> wenn Du noch andere Beispiele brauchst, einfach ansagen. Aber mal ehrlich was wird das, ich "bezweifel heute mal alles"



Was sagt mir der Screenshot jetzt?

Lass mal beide pumpen mit 60 % laufen und dann bitte Screenshot mit durchfluss l/h 

Danach nur eine pumpe auf  60% und die andere aus.
Dann auch einmal Screen mit durchfluss

Dann glaube ich es und kann in Ruhe schlafen


----------



## Kurry (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*

Meine Güte bist du ungläubig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## santos (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*

also ich kann meine Pumpen nicht auf null setzen. Tiefer als 25% geht nicht. Das erste Bild zeigt 2Pumpen eine auf 25% gesetzt und die andere auf 60%. Das zweite Bild eben beide mit 60%.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Januar 2014)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Mit was verbindest du Leistung?
> Druck bar oder Durchfluss Geschwindigkeit l/h.
> Das sind zwei Paar Schuhe.


Man braucht beides, Fließdruck wie auch Durchfluß.

W-Angaben finde ich allgmein relativ nutzlos, da sie zum Teil bis 60% zu hoch angegeben sind.
Krassestes Beispiel das ich kenne ist unser Dyson Staubsauger: angegeben 1600W, nachgemessen 750W unter Vollast (Rohr zugehalten).


----------



## JaniZz (22. Januar 2014)

Ok überzeugt für's erste.

Versteh nur noch nicht wie das physikalisch möglich ist.
Aber da mach ich mir im stillen mal Gedanken drüber!

Danke für eure Geduld und überzeugungsarbeit


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> W-Angaben finde ich allgmein relativ nutzlos, da sie zum Teil bis 60% zu hoch angegeben sind.
> Krassestes Beispiel das ich kenne ist unser Dyson Staubsauger: angegeben 1600W, nachgemessen 750W unter Vollast (Rohr zugehalten).


 
Bei verstopfter Ansaugöffnung wird er auch weniger verbrauchen, wenn er drehzahlbeschränkt ist, weil er in einem verdünnten Medium arbeitet ohne wirklich etwas zu fördern => minimaler Widerstand. Leistung kostet es (genau wie in einer Wasserpumpe), möglichst viel Medium zu beschleunigen.

Trotzdem ist die Leistungsaufnahme eine ziemlich sinnlose Größe, um die Wirkung eines Systems mit mechanischen Komponenten zu beurteilen. Genausogut, wie eine Pumpe nach ihrem Stromverbrauch zu beurteilen, könnte man auch versuchen, aus dem Spritverbrauch eines Autos (und ohne weitere Angaben) dessen Geschwindigkeit zu ermitteln...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Januar 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei verstopfter Ansaugöffnung wird er auch weniger verbrauchen, wenn er drehzahlbeschränkt ist, weil er in einem verdünnten Medium arbeitet ohne wirklich etwas zu fördern => minimaler Widerstand. Leistung kostet es (genau wie in einer Wasserpumpe), möglichst viel Medium zu beschleunigen.


Nach meiner Messung verbraucht er so am meisten > im Normalbetrieb sind es ~660W.


----------



## VJoe2max (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*



JaniZz schrieb:


> Ok überzeugt für's erste.
> 
> Versteh nur noch nicht wie das physikalisch möglich ist.
> Aber da mach ich mir im stillen mal Gedanken drüber!
> ...


 
Vielleicht hilft dir das dabei weiter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist ein idealisiertes Kennliniendiagramm mit markierten Arbeitspunkten für einen gegebenen Kreislauf. 
Die blaue Kennlinie stellt eine einzelne Pumpe auf fixierter max. Drehzahl im Kennfeld dar
Die grüne Kennlinie stellt zwei der Pumpen in Reihe und jeweils auf fixierter max. Drehzahl im Kennfeld dar.
Die rote Kennlinie stellt zwei der Pumpen in Reihe und so weit reduzierten fixierten Drehzahlen dar, dass sie in diesem Kreislauf denselben Durchfluss wie die einzelne Pumpe erreichen.

Das Diagramm basiert in etwa auf der Hersteller-Kennlinie einer DDC-1T und ist, wie gesagt, idealisiert - das heißt es fließt z.B. nicht darin ein, dass ein Dualdeckel mehr Strömungswiderstand bietet als ein Einzeldeckel etc.
Das Diagramm ist also bitte nicht für irgendwelche Auslegungen einer Wakü zu verwenden - es dient nur der Veranschaulichung! Normalerweise kennt man die Kreislaufkennlinie auch nicht. 
Die Kennlinien anderer Pumpen sehen mitunter deutlich anders aus. Die Kennlinie der D5 ist z. wesentlich weniger bauchig und auf der Volumenstromachse gut drei mal so lang.

In der Praxis kann man die Drehzahl bei zwei Pumpen nicht ganz so stark drosseln wie im idealisierten Fall, um tatsächlich denselben Durchfluss wie mit einer zu erreichen. 
Der dargestellte Kreislauf ist nicht nicht sonderlich restriktiv. Für das Diagramm war es jedoch sinnvoll eine weniger restriktive Kreislaufkennlinie zu wählen. Würde man einen restriktiveren Kreislauf betrachten (also mit steilerer Kreislaufkennlinie), würde man mit den zwei Pumpen in Reihe bei einem Betriebspunkt landen, der auch auf max. Drehzahl zu deutlich weniger zusätzlichen Durchfluss führt.


----------



## -Largo- (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*

Ich habe bei meinem neuen System mal ein bischen mit der Pumpendrehzahl gespielt und getestet.
Mir ist dabei aufgefallen das grundlegend eine schneller drehende Pumpe überhaupt nichts bringt im gegenteil.

Das Wasser wird durch höhere Drehzahlen der Pumpe wärmer und der Gereuschpegel ist natürlich auch viel höher.
Der Radiator kann die Wärme des Wassers nicht so schnell aufnehmen wie es durchgeschoßen wird.
Habe einfach mal die Pumpe EK DDC 3.2 auf 100% ca. 4980U/min. laufen lassen und die Wassertemp ging innerhalb von 30 Minuten von 23,6°C auf über 32°C.
Getestet wurde ohne Stromanschluß ans Board sprich im Befüllungszustand ohne Lüfter.

Danach habe ich die Pumpe per PWM Stecker und einem 2ten Rechner per Bios auf ca 50% 2150U/min. laufen lassen.
Angenehmer bis fast gar nicht mehr höhrbarer Gereuschpegel je nach dem ob das Gehäuse zu ist und wie nah man mit dem Ohr an die Pumpe geht.
Wassertemp. war von 23,6°C nach 30 Minuten testen auf 24,9°C.

Die Pumpe an sich ist also auch schon ein erheblicher Wärmeproduzent wenn sie falsch eingestellt ist bzw. zu schnell als nötig läuft.

Im normalen Betrieb beim Auslastungstest macht es bei mir ca. 2,4°C aus. 
Jeweils gemessen an den max. Wassertemperaturen die bei einer Lüftergeschwindigkeit von 700U/min. ausgelesen wurden.

Fazit: Schnellere Drehzahl der Pumpe = höhere Wassertemperatur und höhere Lärmbelastung. Bringt also nichts.


----------



## Kurry (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*

Womit hast du denn die Temperatur ausgelesen, wenn kein Strom am Board war?

Das ne DDC soviel Wärme abgibt, kann ich fast nicht glauben, wobei ohne Belüftung der Radiatoren ist klar, dass das Wasser wärmer wird. Nur scheint mir die Differenz zw. 50% und 100% sehr hoch.

Was du aber nicht beachtest, ein höherer Durchfluss ist zwar nicht besser für den Radiator, aber besser für die verwendeten Kühler. Daher hat der höhere Durchfluss auf die Komponenten trotzdem einen positiveren Einfluss.

Generell ist dein Fazit aber fast richtig: Im Allg. bringt es nichts die Pumpe auf 100% laufen zu lassen, sondern am Besten so, dass man sie nicht hört!


----------



## -Largo- (23. Januar 2014)

Ich hab ein externes lcd im tower das den Temperatursensor der Wassertemperatur abgreift siehe meine goldmine in der Signatur.

Daher konnte ich die temps sehen. 

Die ddc wird doch recht warm hätte ich auch nicht gedacht. Egal sie läuft ja jetzt auf sparflamme. Wie es sich gehört.


----------



## VJoe2max (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*

Dass die Pumpenabwärme bei einer DDC-1T+ so hoch sein kann, kann ich bestätigen. Bei voller Drehzahl zieht die real zwischen 13W und 17W (je nach Kreislauf) und diese Leistung geht zum größten Teil als Abwärme ins Wasser. Ohne aktive Kühler wird das Wasser da nach einiger Zeit schon warm. Wir haben das auf dem Prüfstand mit einer DDC-1T+ in ähnlicher Größenordnung auch schon mal gemessen. Mit einer normalen DDC-1T ist das nicht so heftig, aber auch noch gut messbar. 

Dem Fazit kann ich mich jedoch nur anschließen. Es hat keinen Sinn eine Pumpe oder auch zwei davon um des höheren Durchflusses Willen mit hohen Drehzahlen zu betreiben. Grundsätzlich reicht aber eigentlich für fast jeden Kreislauf eine im Wesentlichen nach der persönlichen akustischen Tolerenzgrenze gedrosselte Einzelpumpe, wenn man nicht gerade irgendein Mini-Pümpchen alá DC-LT in einem stark restriktiven Kreislauf o. Ä. verwendet.
Sobald man sich in Druchflussregionen bewegt, in denen die Kühlern von einer weiteren Steigerung nur noch marginal profitieren (oberhalb von 60 l/h kann man das als gegeben ansehen - Jäger des letzten eingebildeten halben Kelvins mal ausgenommen). Sobald der Radiator aktiv gekühlt ist fällt die Abwärme der Pumpe zwar nicht mehr nennenswert ins Gewicht, aber der Lärm bei hohen Drehzahlen dafür umso mehr.


----------



## Thoriig (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Einfluss hat die Förderleistung auf die Kühlleistung*

Diese Inception hat mich einfach nicht mehr losgelassen und habe mir nun zwei D5 bestellt zum rumspielen


----------

